# Christmas Card Sketch



## LoveTheSaddlebreds (Jul 9, 2009)

I was bored and thought of this.  Its just a rough sketch. I wanna do a nice final drawing of this, colored and everything. I'll send it to my horsie friends.


----------



## ShutUpJoe (Nov 10, 2009)

That's really good!


----------



## LoveTheSaddlebreds (Jul 9, 2009)

thanks!


----------



## Equusketch (Jun 16, 2009)

Very cute...I actually can't draw cartoons to save my life


----------



## paintluver (Apr 5, 2007)

That is so adorable! I love it.


----------



## catz (Sep 23, 2009)

this is great. like liz cartoons arent my bent. come up with the ideas but putting them to paper just doesnt translate


----------

